# DTHMxVT Experiment



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Well, so I guess this spawn is happening way sooner than expected. I was wanting it in about another week or so, but the girl is ready to go. She's been pigging out since I got her and she's seen him every day thus far. Unfortunately it's only been three days, but after talking with Linda, it seems that is may be time to spawn. I have the tank set up for the male to primarily roam, and the female is in a one gallon to the side. They're swimming in circles around the circumference of the one gallon. They seem SUPER interested. He's flaring his stuff and she's all over it. I don't think I'll mate them tonight, but this is looking REALLY good so far. My other females haven't gotten here yet, so I have time for this experiment anyways. 

Well, here we go for pics. First is male. Second is momma. If you look you can see her egg popping out. It sticking out quite as much as earlier, so I will definitely not be spawning tonight. Then you can see them swimming around with each other. Sorry the last pic isn't as clear. I turned the flash off as to not bug them.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Looks good! I would expect vt dt genos in f1, you'll have to wait until f2 to get really good results.


----------



## louisvillelady (Jan 12, 2013)

Good Luck With this spawn! I absolutely love that golden girl!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> Looks good! I would expect vt dt genos in f1, you'll have to wait until f2 to get really good results.


That's actually what I'm going for.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

He's mad that he can't get to her. He just head-butted her tank. /facepalm


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Also, I meant to say that you can see that the egg is NOT out as much as it should be. It was earlier, but since I separated them long enough to acclimate the male to the tank, she threw a hissy. I found that odd, but whatever.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

This is being post-poned. The male is acting quite weird now. Not sure what's up with him. Might just be pouting. Water parameters are good and the temp is good as well. The only thing I can think of is that we're getting an ice storm tonight, but I would think that would make him _want_ to do something. Not sure. Female bonked her head last night anyways, so not big deal.


----------

